# TSW VW hybrid custom wheel center caps



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Couldn't find an exact set of VW center caps that fit in place of the odd proprietary size that TSW currently uses, and while I really dig my new set of Nurburgrings, I'm not a huge fan of how much the center caps stand out in contrast, so I had to make my own custom center caps for my TSW Nurburgrings. 

Really simple:

Started with the TSW center caps as the base. Got OEM VW center caps from a Touareg (closest fit) and set the center caps in boiling water for 30 seconds apiece to melt the adhesive and remove the metal VW emblems from the plastic bases. Here are the detached VW emblems with the TSW center caps. 





Added a glop of black RTV silicone to the middle of the back of each VW emblem and to the front of TSW center cap. 





Applied the VW emblems over the front of the TSW center caps. Centered them up and let them sit to cure for 24 hours. 






Here they are installed on the .:R32!!!


----------



## qcoffey (Mar 21, 2003)

That looks good. :thumbup::thumbup:

Also, is that the Cupra lip? It looks nice.


----------



## Diesel-Mike (Aug 17, 2014)

boiling the original cap worked well ?

how did you handle them once hot ? how did you removed the metal cap ? It felt apart or you did have to pry it off ?

I plan to do the same thing if your experience is good !


----------



## VWocd (Dec 1, 2007)

Good fix I was wondering how to do the same thing


----------

